# polaroid automatic land camera conversion



## XitzpatX (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been reading online on how and where to get land cameras converted to be shooting manual. Some forums suggest the 127mm copal polaroid lens. Since most places offer the service but not the lens and the 127mm version of the copal lens is a bit hard to come by. I was woundering if I could use another 127mm lens with shutter coupled like the kodak ektar 127mm. Would that lens or another one work or will the flange focal distance be too off? -thanks


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure which model Land camera you're referring to, but people do convert vintage Polaroids to take different batteries etc. so maybe you could find someone who's done the type conversion you're describing. Try  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide  - they do a podcast and videos but your best bet might be to ask on their Flickr discussion group.


----------



## compur (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm sure it's possible to make such a conversion but a much easier solution is to simply use a Polaroid 405 back on a 4x5 Graflex camera which has a Graflok back. Then you can use any lens that will mount on the Graflex.


----------



## XitzpatX (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah that's true but I already shoot large format with a camera that doesnt have the graflok, and I'd rather have the portability of the land camera but thanks for the feedback


----------



## compur (Jul 16, 2013)

I can understand that.  The Polaroid conversions are sweet. 

You might try asking on this forum:
Polaroid :: Polaroid Passion Forum - The Polaroid fans website


----------



## XitzpatX (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome ill try out that site, thanks


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 17, 2013)

You might want to contact Mat who's a frequent guest on the FPP podcast (at the link above) - he does large format and Polaroid and is knowledgeable about both.


----------



## XitzpatX (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah ill go and try to contact him thanks


----------



## Helen B (Jul 18, 2013)

Why not get a manual rangefinder camera that already takes instant film packs, like the Mamiya Press Universal?


----------



## XitzpatX (Jul 19, 2013)

Price mainly, I already have a polaroid 360 just sitting around with a completely busted battery compartment so all I need to do is buy a lens for it which is a lot cheaper than a whole new set-up,  I was looking at 600se and mamiya universal but rather just covert a land camera


----------

